# David Terrell vs. Cameron Earle (Vid)



## Ybot (Sep 1, 2006)

This is my video fotage of this somewhat famous match at grapplers quest.  These are today two of the best American grapplers.  A bit of a drawn out match with a beautiful ending.  Ignor the chatter between my friend and I, it was still early in my training and I didn't know too much about the sport.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8qmZgxPmO0


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jan 18, 2007)

Aw man ... that was sweet.  Nice win for Terrell against a bonafide stud.  On the run from the law but still ....


----------



## Ybot (Jan 30, 2007)

Shaolin Bushido said:


> Aw man ... that was sweet. Nice win for Terrell against a bonafide stud. On the run from the law but still ....


Yeah, if only I knew what I was seeing at the time.  I had been training for a little less than a year, and I competed earlier in the beginners division.  I didn't know any of the "names" of grapplers back then, but I did know Terrell from seeing him fight at the IFC shows near Fresno, where I lived.

Anyway, it's cool to go back over your old footage and find gems like this.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 2, 2007)

I love that old school stuff with these world famous grapplers when they were early in their training. I have these cesar gracie videos where Terell is a new purple belt, its great.


----------

